# Hardware Cube Timer that can generate scrambles!



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello, guys! So I made this timer, which has scrambling and inspection time built in! Right now it has 3x3, 2x2, 3x3 BLD, and Pyraminx scrambles in it, and I am considering adding tnoodle scrambles to it. What do you guys think of this? Any ideas, suggestions, comments please! The link to the video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vMhi5CMvEE. I feel that the scrambling features in a timer will be super useful for people who are using it to practice, and the inspection time will be useful for official competitions.


----------



## meowmeowmeow (Jan 8, 2018)

Super interesting, but a couple major issues:

1. With that display, you won't be able to show any scrambles bigger than 3x3 like 4x4 or 5x5
2. Most people have phones, they can just use an app

But still, this was super interesting to watch


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 9, 2018)

meowmeowmeow said:


> Super interesting, but a couple major issues:
> 
> 1. With that display, you won't be able to show any scrambles bigger than 3x3 like 4x4 or 5x5
> 2. Most people have phones, they can just use an app
> ...


Yeah, I also agree with you about the display being a bit small, but about the phones, when you go to a competition, they'll be using a proper timer, so this gets the scrambling and inspection features from an app, and puts them into actual timers. This will be helpful when you are actually practicing for a comp, and should get used to starting and stopping the timer this way. Also, some people who don't have phones will find this interesting.


----------



## Amazingk (Jan 9, 2018)

_Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!

superb idea! nice to see the video! congratulations!
may this idea bring a change to the whole cubing community!!!!!_


----------

